# OK Archery TST38 Absolute @ YCB



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

some more pics http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2230683


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*colors*


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Can't wait to pick up my dealer inventory this weekend and I will have some for sale, and also one for me!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow! Looks awesome!!!
What is the total cost to get one of these bow to my door in Canada?
The TST is not even listed on their website. Is this a new line of bow?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

more pics @ http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2231016&p=1069930202#post1069930202


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

more colors @ http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1069930202#poststop


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*more colors*


----------

